# 18' Poling skiff build



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Great Speed, must be extremely light..........


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It weighs about 200 bare and another 105-110 for the engine.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice. We haven't seen a simple home built hull in a while. Did you draw it up yourself or use plans? Is it stitch and glue ply/epoxy or something else. Show some more pictures of the bottom and exterior or you'll be answering a lot more questions.

Nate


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It's a Bateau FS18. I bought the plans and meranti plywood. Stitch and glued it with epoxy fiberglass. The black stuff on the bottom is graphite which is a very durable coating against oysters.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Glad to see there are still some real microskiffers out there.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It's an absolute addition. If anyone is thinking about building one, do it. This is my second one.


----------



## Steve in Woodstock Ga. (May 14, 2016)

Hi,
I'm thinking of building and looking at several designs and plans. I built wooden Jon boats in Arkansas with my Granddaddy when I was young. In fact my extended family in Arkansas owned Monark boats and DuraCraft boats. Got there start doing the same thing and every time they built one somebody wanted to buy it or have them build them a Jon boat. Vietnam came along and they got a contract to built patrol boats. By the end of the war, God bless and keep the Military, I appreciate all of them, they were really in the boat business.
The FS20 is the one that interests me or at least one of the ones that net rest me. Did you look at or consider others? Which ones? I don't want to build and then see or hear of one I missed...!
Love the boat. Be proud brother.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Steve in Woodstock Ga. said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking of building and looking at several designs and plans. I built wooden Jon boats in Arkansas with my Granddaddy when I was young. In fact my extended family in Arkansas owned Monark boats and DuraCraft boats. Got there start doing the same thing and every time they built one somebody wanted to buy it or have them build them a Jon boat. Vietnam came along and they got a contract to built patrol boats. By the end of the war, God bless and keep the Military, I appreciate all of them, they were really in the boat business.
> The FS20 is the one that interests me or at least one of the ones that net rest me. Did you look at or consider others? Which ones? I don't want to build and then see or hear of one I missed...!
> Love the boat. Be proud brother.


There will always be "one that got away". You can't wait for it. You already found Bateau.com. Check out Spira International and Smith Marine Design for some other plans that are popular here.

Nate


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yea don't wait just go for it.
Here are some updated photos of my build since I built and installed hatches in it.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So where's the poling platform or are you using a cooler
Very cool boat


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I am 6'2 and clear the engine enough to not use a poling platform. Maybe in the future but definitely not on my near future plans


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Travis Smith said:


> Yea don't wait just go for it.
> Here are some updated photos of my build since I built and installed hatches in it.
> View attachment 22125
> View attachment 22126


like the hatch hold downs, nice basic design, not a trailer queen...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Great Speed, must be extremely light..........all you need now is my 2 stroke 25 Yamaha at 106#.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Yeah I wanted to keep it basic and simple. With little To no things to go wrong with it.


----------

